# Bier enthält weibliche Hormone !!!



## AMUN (15 Mai 2011)

Letztes Wochenende haben wir mit ein paar Freunden über Bier diskutiert.
Einer sagt dann plötzlich, dass Bier weibliche Hormone enthält. Nachdem
wir ihn - wegen seiner dummen Bemerkung - ein wenig aufs Korn genommen
haben, beschlossen wir die Sache wissenschaftlich zu überprüfen.

So hat jeder von uns, rein für die Wissenschaft, 10 Bier getrunken. Am
Ende dieser 10 Runden haben wir dann folgendes festgestellt:

1. Wir hatten zugenommen.
2. Wir redeten eine Menge, ohne dabei etwas zu sagen.
3. Wir hatten Probleme beim Fahren.
4. Es war uns unmöglich auch nur im entferntesten logisch zu denken.
5. Es gelang uns nicht, zuzugeben, wenn wir im Unrecht waren,
auch wenn es noch so eindeutig schien.
6. Jeder von uns glaubte er wäre der Mittelpunkt des Universums.
7. Wir hatten Kopfschmerzen und keine Lust auf Sex.
8. Unsere Emotionen waren schwer kontrollierbar.
9. Wir hielten uns gegenseitig an den Händen.
10. Und zur Krönung: wir mussten alle 10 Minuten auf die
Toilette und zwar alle gleichzeitig.

Weitere Erläuterungen sind wohl überflüssig:
Bier enthält weibliche Hormone !!! happy09


----------



## UTux (15 Mai 2011)

Geil :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (18 Mai 2011)

sehr gut!


----------



## Punisher (18 Mai 2011)

lol


----------

